# windows xp installation



## uchon (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi.
I am trying to install GPU-Z on Windows XP. (yeah, I know it's not supported by Microsoft anymore, but I have some computers with Windows XP that I can't get rid of yet)
Version 2.30.0 is the last version that can be installed without any previously earlier version installed.
Since version 2.31.0 (the current version today is 2.34.0) I can't install it on computers with XP. (maybe it has something to do with the changes in installation needed for the new -install and -installSilent switches)
The newer version do not even run on the computers unless there was a previously earlier version installed already.
Is there a solution for my problem that I do not know of?
Sorry for my language mistakes and for some repetitions.
Thank you
Udi


----------



## pavle (Sep 28, 2020)

Why would you install it? Just download zip file and unpack it and run it.


----------



## uchon (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi pavl3.
thank you for your response.
because if i just unpack a zip it isn't installed and when i search the registry for installed programs it won't show there
and even if I download the zip file (which by the way I couldn't find) will it run?


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2020)

uchon said:


> because if i just unpack a zip it isn't installed and when i search the registry for installed programs it won't show there
> and even if I download the zip file (which by the way I couldn't find) will it run?



It's not supposed to be in the registry or even "Installed" if it's the portable version (Zipped), it's a stand alone program.
There is no need to install, stand alone programs work as is once unzipped.

You simply unzip it to a specific location of your choice, then go into the folder that's created when you unzip it and look for the .exe file, click on it and it should run.
In some cases you may have to start it as an administrator but aside from that it should work period.


----------



## pavle (Sep 28, 2020)

I should have written download the portable version... anyhow - uchon - please do report if you also experience a delayed startup with newest version of GPU-Z in XP because it certainly takes its sweet time to load here.


----------



## uchon (Sep 28, 2020)

Pavl3 and bones
thank you for your replies, but I NEED to install the program.
I need it, so when I check the computers' registry, which programs are installed, I would also get GPU-Z.
If I use the portable version, then the program will run (probably. I haven't checked if the portable 2.34.0  runs on XP as a standalone) but like I said before, it will not be in the registry.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Sep 28, 2020)

How did you assume that the app "needs to be installed" first? Does the app tells you that and refuses to run?


----------



## uchon (Sep 28, 2020)

someone99h thank you for your reply.
the app doesn't tell me it needs to be installed.
I need it to be installed.
when I run 2.30.0 manually it offers to install itself.
when I run 2.31.0 (and newer versions) "nothing happens". I mean, I can't see any GUI and the process terminates without installing or running. (Therefore I can't even run the program)
and again I do not mean the portable version (which cannot be installed)
only if I install 2.30.0 and then run 2.34.0 I can install it.


----------



## Naki (Sep 28, 2020)

OKay, what make & model of Intel or AMD CPU do you use?
(This is hoping you are not on VIA or Centaur CPU somehow  ).


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 28, 2020)

The utility is self contained, it's not going to start from a shortcut unless you create one.

1.   Go to https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/

You will see this:

*Standard Version* 
GPU-Z.2.34.0.exe

As you can see it is not a zip file... the entire program is a single self contained exe file.   I t does not need to be nor should you want it to be "installed" in the traditional sense

2.  Hit the download button, pick a server to download it from and save the file to the location of your choice

3.  Download the utility to the location of your choice .... I chose:   R:\Downloads \Utilities\1Techpowerup ... the folder name is completely meaningless.  Could just as easily have named the folder C:\HemroidCream






4.  Navigate to the  R:\Downloads \Utilities\1Techpowerup  or whatever folder you decided to create to store the file

5.  The new folder should have only one file (GPU-Z.2.34.0.exe)  .... double click on it and the utility will launch


The procedure is no different in Windows2000, WindowsXP, Windows 7, 8 or 10

If you feel the need to have a desktop "shortcut", the do so as you would for any other program.  Instructions at link below









						Windows XP: Adding Shortcuts
					

Understand how to create and utilize Windows XP shortcuts in this free lesson.



					edu.gcfglobal.org


----------



## uchon (Sep 29, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> The utility is self contained, it's not going to start from a shortcut unless you create one.
> 
> 1.   Go to https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-gpu-z/
> 
> ...


I am trying to explain that it does not run.
And I do need to install it in the "traditional" way.



Naki said:


> OKay, what make & model of Intel or AMD CPU do you use?
> (This is hoping you are not on VIA or Centaur CPU somehow  ).


I have several computers running XP.
All have Intel processors of different types.
Some running home edition and some running Professional edition.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Sep 29, 2020)

Maybe with 2.31 the compatibility with WinXP was finally broken.  Anyways, what is the purpose of installing 2.34 if 2.30 can do the job?

I mean i understand that there are some programs that would run best under Windows XP, and that there are environments that WinXP is suited for better than Win7 for example. That is ok and is why Win XP can still be a viable choice.   But i dont think that you want to install 2.34 because your RTX 3080 sensors dont show up properly, right?


----------



## Rei (Sep 29, 2020)

uchon said:


> I am trying to explain that it does not run.
> And I do need to install it in the "traditional" way.
> 
> 
> ...


You are not being clear here. Why do YOU need to install GPU-Z badly? Why does it need to have it's registry installed?
There is no problem here on my end running the latest GPU-Z (2.34.0) on all for of my computers running WinXP.
Also considering that to install the GPU-Z, the program needs to run as well to show the option to install from the settings menu. Which means that GPU-Z is running open on your computer to which you do not need to install afterwards.
My guess is that the installer itself no longer supports WinXP.


Nike_486DX said:


> Maybe with 2.31 the compatibility with WinXP was finally broken.  Anyways, what is the purpose of installing 2.34 if 2.30 can do the job?
> 
> I mean i understand that there are some programs that would run best under Windows XP, and that there are environments that WinXP is suited for better than Win7 for example. That is ok and is why Win XP can still be a viable choice.   But i dont think that you want to install 2.34 because your RTX 3080 sensors dont show up properly, right?


Which is hilarious since there is no driver for WinXP since GTX 780 Ti (except for GTX 950 & GTX 960). That is why 780Ti is my last stop for GPU upgrade.


----------



## StefanM (Sep 29, 2020)

If you haven't done already, update Windows XP using the *POSready trick*.

At least on my XP rig GPU-Z 2.34 installs and runs fine.


----------



## Naki (Sep 29, 2020)

uchon said:


> I am trying to explain that it does not run.
> And I do need to install it in the "traditional" way.
> 
> 
> ...


No. Please list the EXACT Intel CPU models.
It does not matter to GPU-Z if you use WinXP Home or Pro (above in bold). But it does matter what exact CPUs you use!
Because recently there have been some changes in GPU-Z that drop or change support for some very old AMD and/or Intel CPUs. 
Newer CPU models being not affected by this change -- so, please list the exact models, so we can be sure.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2020)

uchon said:


> Version 2.30.0 is the last version that can be installed without any previously earlier version installed.
> Since version 2.31.0 (the current version today is 2.34.0) I can't install it on computers with XP. (maybe it has something to do with the changes in installation needed for the new -install and -installSilent switches)


It should still work, maybe InnoSetup (the underlying installer) had some changes. Let me investigate.

Just to clarify, GPU-Z starts fine by itself, and reports correct values, just running the installer fails?


----------



## Rei (Sep 30, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Just to clarify, GPU-Z starts fine by itself, and reports correct values, just running the installer fails?


That seems to be the case according to his garbled statement. Any reason why you added an installer, especially within an already working standalone application?


----------



## Naki (Sep 30, 2020)

I think latest GPU-Z version does not even run for him at all. (So, not any Installer issue here - or at least, not the only issue  )


----------



## Rei (Sep 30, 2020)

Naki said:


> I think latest GPU-Z version does not even run for him at all. (So, not any Installer issue here - or at least, not the only issue  )


Not based on his third comment. He just FEELS THE NEED to install it. That's all.
Of course, to install it, one needs to run the "portable" program.


----------



## uchon (Sep 30, 2020)

Let me clarify:
On XP running computers
If I try to install (or even run) from version 2.31.0 nothing happens.
If I first install version 2.30.0 (or earlier versions), then versions 2.31.0 (and newer) runs and installs correctly.
So I don't think it has anything to do with the CPU.

By the way, thank you all for your responses, efforts and willingness to help me.


----------



## Rei (Sep 30, 2020)

uchon said:


> Let me clarify:
> On XP running computers
> If I try to install (or even run) from version 2.31.0 nothing happens.
> If I first install version 2.30.0 (or earlier versions), then versions 2.31.0 (and newer) runs and installs correctly.
> ...


I think it might have something to do with what you did to your copies of WinXP cuz StefanM installed the GPU-Z 2.34.0 & ran the program just fine & I myself am also running GPU-Z 2.34.0 just fine on all four of my WinXP computers with the exception that I did not installed mine nor do I need to & neither do you.

Can you at least uninstall any previous version of GPU-Z than check if GPU-Z 2.34.0 runs without installing it, then try installing it too.


----------



## Naki (Sep 30, 2020)

Nope - exact CPU is clearly a factor, as W1zzard recently changed the way GPU-Z works with very old Intel & AMD processors, those lacking certain newer instruction sets. 
So, to quote it would be nice!
(You are welcome.  )

*@Rei --* yousa misunderstand uchon's texts!
Meesa understand his cryptic writings better.


----------



## Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

Is the OP trying to run it with a stripped version of XP? 

If so that may be the explanation as to why it doesn't run. Something in that case probrably got stripped out GPU-Z needs to run period OR as I referred to earlier it's a permissions issue requiring it to be ran as an Administrator.
If the OS stripping wasn't done correctly one can have plenty of problems pop up like this.
Only real solution to that would be to reinstall a "Proper" (Unstripped) copy of XP and try again.

Lot of reasons why it woudn't run here but I agree, the CPU itself is a non-factor. 
If the machine boots and runs the OS itself it should let the program run as well based on whether the CPU is an issue or not.


----------



## Naki (Sep 30, 2020)

@Bones -- you are wrong, because GPU-Z had changes in exactly this area recently, so CPU does matter. 
You are wrong about WinXP modifications too - I bet he is using a standard, non-modified, RTM copy of WinXP on all PCs.


----------



## Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

About the CPU - You may well be right about that I'll admit. I don't run GPU-Z alot because I don't have a real need to for noticing any changes with it. 

As for the stripped OS I know I'm right about that being a possibility - I've stripped XP too many times before myself, ran into problems with the wrong thing(s) getting removed and so on while trying to create a copy just for benching use. 

Note I said *possibility* here. 

Neither of us can factually state he's using a standard copy of XP, only he can do that.


----------



## Rei (Sep 30, 2020)

@uchon Naki could be correct if it's CPU related. What CPU are you using? If it doesn't have support for SSE2, then that might be the reason the installer on newer version doesn't run anymore.


----------



## Bones (Sep 30, 2020)

Would have to be fairly old to not support SSE2. 
Support for that goes back quite a ways at least to Socket 754 itself if it's an AMD and I'd bet any Intel equivalent of the time supports it too.


----------



## Rei (Sep 30, 2020)

Bones said:


> Would have to be fairly old to not support SSE2.
> Support for that goes back quite a ways at least to Socket 754 itself if it's an AMD and I'd bet any Intel equivalent of the time supports it too.


You're right, especially since he did mentioned that he installed in several computers all running WinXP & Intel of various type. They can't all not have SSE2. At least one of them is bound to have SSE2. @W1zzard needs to chip in in what CPU extension the installer suddenly stop supporting, if at all.


----------



## Naki (Sep 30, 2020)

Right. Agreed!  We should wait for @W1zzard to comment on this.


----------



## uchon (Sep 30, 2020)

I am sorry that it takes me a long time to answer.
I am (still) collecting data from the computers (and experimenting).
and then hopefully i will have enough data for you to help me.
again thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 30, 2020)

SSE2 is any and all P4's and Athlon 64's ever, so I think it's good enough (?) for PCI-e stuff.
@W1zzard Maybe just create a Legacy/Vintage version of GPU-z for XP/98 in future (since all GPUs that will ever support those OS'es are known quantity : max. Maxwell 2.0/GCN 1.0 for XP and max DX9c class for Windows 98) ?

For AGP and 2006 NV old drivers I stick to 0.7.6 that works good.
Also, you can add Titan X(M) and GM204 support in XP by simple ID mod inside driver's .ini file.


----------



## Naki (Sep 30, 2020)

You are quoting too new CPUs.  
There is much older than Athlon 64 still in operation all over the world.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 30, 2020)

I know there are older CPUs, but those older ones have trouble supporting PCI-e cards in general (ie. no PIII/Athlon XP PCI-e capable MBs, is the first issue) 
And making a program supporting both AGP and PCI-e on WInXP/7/8/10 with all stuff that get's added on top each time newer build for Windows or newer gen GPUs are realesed will NOT make it simpler to make as time goes on.


----------



## Rei (Oct 1, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> I know there are older CPUs, but those older ones have trouble supporting PCI-e cards in general (ie. no PIII/Athlon XP PCI-e capable MBs, is the first issue)
> And making a program supporting both AGP and PCI-e on WInXP/7/8/10 with all stuff that get's added on top each time newer build for Windows or newer gen GPUs are realesed will NOT make it simpler to make as time goes on.


What makes you conclude that he has the newer CPUs and/or PCI-E as OP has not mentioned anything of the sort. The issue is we don't know what CPU's OP is using.


agent_x007 said:


> @W1zzard Maybe just create a Legacy/Vintage version of GPU-z for XP/98 in future (since all GPUs that will ever support those OS'es are known quantity : max. Maxwell 2.0/GCN 1.0 for XP and max DX9c class for Windows 98) ?


Why complicate accessibility with 2 versions & not just combine the codebase with full support for both gens.
BTW, I don't think Maxwell is supported by WinXP. That's why my final GPU is GTX 780 Ti. No WinXP drivers for newer cards than that other than GTX 950 & 960 but those are under-powered cards.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 1, 2020)

Rei said:


> What makes you conclude that he has the newer CPUs and/or PCI-E as OP has not mentioned anything of the sort. The issue is we don't know what CPU's OP is using.


If OP had issues with newer GPU-z, he should have tried the version I proposed in my first post in this thread (but I did recall it with a small error, I checked and I did use 0.7.2 and not 0.7.6 I mentioned earlier). It worked for me almost everytime up to this point and I tested* it even on Slot-1 platform (*with proper GPU/chipset drivers installed).



My comment you quoted specificly though, was directed at Naki which commented to my previous post.
I simply continued to explain my thoughts on the matter.
It's NOT a direct response to what OP wrote in this topic, but those are things I wanted to share in general ("GPU-z + WinXP support"). Not sure why you thought it was directed at OP, even when it was posted right after Naki...

Side note : I tested Titan X(M) on XP (.ini ID mod, I made the change myself) and it worked fine in both benchmarks, and few games that I checked (I did NOT tested DOS/Win98 era stuff or games with specific issues on newer cards).


----------



## uchon (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok here are the results (I am sorry it took me so long):
computer 1:
                        CPU = Intel Core2Quad Q6600
                        OS = XP Professional
computer 2:
                        CPU = Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2200 (2.2GHz)
                        OS1 = XP Home
                        OS2 = Windows 7 Ultimate
computer 3:
                        CPU = Atom N270 1.66GHz
                        OS = XP Home
On all XPs when I click the installation program:
                        1. A message asks me if I want to install (buttons yes-no)
                        2a. If i click the Yes button - nothing happens
                        2.b If I click the no button - then the program runs. but then appears a message about certificates (once or twice). I tried viewing and installing the certificate but it does not seem to install.
On computer 2:
                        1. When OS is XP then the symptoms appear.
                        2. When OS is 7 then I can install the program.

plus I just found the 2nd page and only now read your messages.
By the way why do you call me OP?
Can't you see my username uchon? if not how can I make it visible?


----------



## Bones (Oct 2, 2020)

uchon said:


> Ok here are the results (I am sorry it took me so long):
> computer 1:
> CPU = Intel Core2Quad Q6600
> OS = XP Professional
> ...



OP stands for "Original Poster" of the thread, which is you.

The specs of the hardware listed are more than capable of supporting the required instructions we mentioned earlier. 
That much I do know, now I'll step back and let @W1zzard take it from here. 
If anyone can figure it out he can.


----------



## uchon (Oct 2, 2020)

Bones said:


> OP stands for "Original Poster" of the thread, which is you.
> 
> The specs of the hardware listed are more than capable of supporting the required instructions we mentioned earlier.
> That much I do know, now I'll step back and let @W1zzard take it from here.
> If anyone can figure it out he can.


Thank you for your help.


----------



## cornemuse (Oct 2, 2020)

I started to view this thread 5 min ago. D/L'd the exe file, 2xcliked it, it did its thing as advertized. All this on my XP-32 computer!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 2, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> If OP had issues with newer GPU-z, he should have tried the version I proposed in my first post in this thread (but I did recall it with a small error, I checked and I did use 0.7.2 and not 0.7.6 I mentioned earlier). It worked for me almost everytime up to this point and I tested* it even on Slot-1 platform (*with proper GPU/chipset drivers installed).
> View attachment 170401


What was the version that you proposed that you mentioned cuz I couldn't find the proposal in your prior comment.


agent_x007 said:


> My comment you quoted specificly though, was directed at Naki which commented to my previous post.
> I simply continued to explain my thoughts on the matter.
> It's NOT a direct response to what OP wrote in this topic, but those are things I wanted to share in general ("GPU-z + WinXP support"). Not sure why you thought it was directed at OP, even when it was posted right after Naki...


Which Naki made in response to your comment, which again you made in response to me, etc... To which Naki nor me mentioned anything about PCI-E/AGP.


agent_x007 said:


> Side note : I tested Titan X(M) on XP (.ini ID mod, I made the change myself) and it worked fine in both benchmarks, and few games that I checked (I did NOT tested DOS/Win98 era stuff or games with specific issues on newer cards).


I'm not gonna hold my breath to expect fine compatibility with newer GPU being forced to be supported by older or newer driver on unsupported OS.


Bones said:


> That much I do know, now I'll step back and let @W1zzard take it from here.


Considering it's been days, W1zzard might've abandoned this thread & for good reason too.


Bones said:


> If anyone can figure it out he can.





cornemuse said:


> I started to view this thread 5 min ago. D/L'd the exe file, 2xcliked it, it did its thing as advertized. All this on my XP-32 computer!!


This would've been a non-issue had OP actually run the program normally without needing to install it which if he made it into the installer then that means the main program is running fine on his computer as the installer is executed from the main program. There is no need to install it. Just run GPU-Z as it is with the latest version.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2020)

Rei said:


> Considering it's been days, W1zzard might've abandoned this thread & for good reason too.


I haven't. Just need to process tasks in order of priority. Biggest one right now is getting the lab setup, moved to a new house this week


----------



## Rei (Oct 2, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I haven't. Just need to process tasks in order of priority. Biggest one right now is getting the lab setup, moved to a new house this week


New house... A nice quaint place for the family away from this pandemic heat?
Well, no rush... This (not really) problem isn't a priority anyway.


----------



## uchon (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi.
Does anyone have a new idea?


----------



## Rei (Oct 11, 2020)

uchon said:


> Hi.
> Does anyone have a new idea?


First of all, are you able to run the latest version of GPU-Z without installing it?


----------



## uchon (Oct 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> First of all, are you able to run the latest version of GPU-Z without installing it?


Yes. But with pop-up messages.
You should read #37 for detailed results.


----------



## Rei (Oct 11, 2020)

uchon said:


> Yes. But with pop-up messages.
> You should read #37 for detailed results.


So which part is the detailed result in #37? If you are talking about SSE2, then I have already read it long time ago.

Can you also post screenshot of the pop-up messages as well as installation failures for detailed analysis.


----------



## uchon (Oct 11, 2020)

Rei said:


> So which part is the detailed result in #37? If you are talking about SSE2, then I have already read it long time ago.
> 
> Can you also post screenshot of the pop-up messages as well as installation failures for detailed analysis.


first of all thank you for your replies.
second I meant #36 (what is SSE2?)
third I will take screenshots and post them here later today or tomorrow. but There is nothing to post about installation failures because nothing happens. the gui vanishes but does not install.


----------



## Rei (Oct 11, 2020)

uchon said:


> first of all thank you for your replies.
> second I meant #36 (what is SSE2?)
> third I will take screenshots and post them here later today or tomorrow. but There is nothing to post about installation failures because nothing happens. the gui vanishes but does not install.


SSE2 is a CPU feature. Don't worry about it if you don't know. Your CPU supports it & that's a good thing.
Just take your time with forum. We'll be here.


----------



## uchon (Oct 12, 2020)

I just found out (by accident(?)) that this error message only appears if the computer is connected to the internet.
There are no other screenshots to take, other than the regular first screen of GUI that asks whether to install the program or just run it.
If I choose YES (to install) then the GUI closes and nothing happens.
If I choose NO (run the program) then it runs ok (other then the certificate message of course)


----------



## Rei (Oct 12, 2020)

uchon said:


> I just found out (by accident(?)) that this error message only appears if the computer is connected to the internet.
> There are no other screenshots to take, other than the regular first screen of GUI that asks whether to install the program or just run it.
> If I choose YES (to install) then the GUI closes and nothing happens.
> If I choose NO (run the program) then it runs ok (other then the certificate message of course)


Are you saying that GPU-Z cannot run without being installed first?
Try uninstalling any previous version of GPU-Z then follow post #39. After you run it, it should look something like this right away.


----------



## Naki (Oct 12, 2020)

I think you should update your Windows XP OS as much as possible, i.e. enable the POS updates, then install all the way until NO Windows Updates remain showing as available. 
Then try running GPU-Z again in this fully updated state. Please tell us how it goes.


----------



## uchon (Oct 12, 2020)

Rei said:


> Are you saying that GPU-Z cannot run without being installed first?
> Try uninstalling any previous version of GPU-Z then follow post #39. After you run it, it should look something like this right away.View attachment 171560


I am saying that it can run without being installed.
But I do want to install it.
That is the problem.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 12, 2020)

Honestly you should just be happy your able to run it at all for whatever your purpose is. Installing it won‘t change anything it does


----------



## Rei (Oct 12, 2020)

uchon said:


> I am saying that it can run without being installed.
> But I do want to install it.
> That is the problem.


Can you tell us why do you need to install it that badly?


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2020)

Rei said:


> Can you tell us why do you need to install it that badly?



He wants it to show in the registry.


----------



## Naki (Oct 12, 2020)

Naki said:


> I think you should update your Windows XP OS as much as possible, i.e. enable the POS updates, then install all the way until NO Windows Updates remain showing as available.
> Then try running GPU-Z again in this fully updated state. Please tell us how it goes.


If unsure how to do that, please see here:
*How to continue getting free security updates for Windows XP -- until 2019*








						How to continue getting free security updates for Windows XP -- until 2019
					

Microsoft has stopped providing XP users with security updates, forcing them to either upgrade to another, newer operating system, or gamble with their safety. While the latest usage figures show that a large portion of users are moving away from XP, there’s still a sizable number of users who...




					betanews.com


----------



## Rei (Oct 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> He wants it to show in the registry.


So I've read before. Still doesn't explain why he needs it to have registry.


----------



## uchon (Oct 16, 2020)

Sorry for the long time.
I still can't make the POSReady work.
The Microsoft Update gets errors.
Are you sure it still works?


----------



## Rei (Oct 16, 2020)

uchon said:


> Sorry for the long time.
> I still can't make the POSReady work.
> The Microsoft Update gets errors.
> Are you sure it still works?


Are you willing to reinstall WinXP? If you are, I suggest get this Windows XP Integral Edition at the link I provided below.






						Zone 94 - Windows XP Professional SP3 x86 - Integral Edition 2022.9.9
					

Free interesting content from across the Internet (Articles, News, Videos, Music, Images, Programs, and a lot more).




					www.zone94.com
				




This edition is constantly updated with the latest fixes & microsoft updates & already POSReady. It will require you to reinstall WinXP though.


----------



## Naki (Oct 16, 2020)

uchon said:


> Sorry for the long time.
> I still can't make the POSReady work.
> The Microsoft Update gets errors.
> Are you sure it still works?


Last time I tried it -- on a virtual machine -- it worked fine. But this was 1-2 years ago, I think.
I do not use WinXP all that much, even in VM form.


----------



## uchon (Oct 16, 2020)

Rei said:


> Are you willing to reinstall WinXP? If you are, I suggest get this Windows XP Integral Edition at the link I provided below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I will try this link.
Although it does not solve my problem (since I cannot reInstall all the computers with XP) it will hopefully give a clue whether it is XP (If GPU-Z does not install on it either) or else a configuration/POSReady (if it will install)
This might take me  couple of days.
I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 17, 2020)

I get something similar in my XP vm.









But the app runs portably,  doesn't show info here because it's a vm..


----------



## Rei (Oct 17, 2020)

johnspack said:


> I get something similar in my XP vm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly, can't install cuz it's also in VM mode. Also depends on which version of WinXP you set your VM on. Dunno if GPU-Z can install in pre-Service Pack 3 of WinXP.


----------



## uchon (Oct 17, 2020)

Rei said:


> Are you willing to reinstall WinXP? If you are, I suggest get this Windows XP Integral Edition at the link I provided below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I installed the Integral edition.
It didn't help.



johnspack said:


> I get something similar in my XP vm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the error message for the version of windows.

TO sum it all up, the symptoms are:
if 2.30 (or previous) is installed, then I can versions 2.31 (or later) can be installed via the "first time running screen' (johnspack's first screenshot).
but if I try launching the installer from the program itself (right top invisible button, and the launch installer) then the program closes and nothing happens.
And if 2.30 is not installed, the installation in the "first time running screen" does not work.
(just to remind every one, that i try this on a computer that has no problem when the OS is Windows 7 or later).


----------



## Rei (Oct 17, 2020)

uchon said:


> OK, I installed the Integral edition.
> It didn't help.
> 
> 
> I don't get the error message for the version of windows.


You mean same error as last time?


----------



## uchon (Oct 17, 2020)

Rei said:


> You mean same error as last time?



To sum it all up, the symptoms are:
if 2.30 (or previous) is installed, then I can versions 2.31 (or later) can be installed via the "first time running screen' (johnspack's first screenshot).
but if I try launching the installer from the program itself (right top invisible button, and the launch installer) then the program closes and nothing happens.
And if 2.30 is not installed, the installation in the "first time running screen" does not work.
(just to remind every one, that i try this on a computer that has no problem when the OS is Windows 7 or later).


----------



## Rei (Oct 17, 2020)

uchon said:


> To sum it all up, the symptoms are:
> if 2.30 (or previous) is installed, then I can versions 2.31 (or later) can be installed via the "first time running screen' (johnspack's first screenshot).
> but if I try launching the installer from the program itself (right top invisible button, and the launch installer) then the program closes and nothing happens.
> And if 2.30 is not installed, the installation in the "first time running screen" does not work.
> (just to remind every one, that i try this on a computer that has no problem when the OS is Windows 7 or later).


Unfortunately, I've no more idea on how to fix this issue without seeing your setup myself.
Other than I dunno why you just couldn't run GPU-Z portably, we will have to wait for GPU-Z developer W1zzard's take on this.
Also there is new version of GPU-Z 2.35. Try that one. If that also fails, then I've exhausted all my options.


----------



## uchon (Oct 17, 2020)

Rei said:


> Unfortunately, I've no more idea on how to fix this issue without seeing your setup myself.
> Other than I dunno why you just couldn't run GPU-Z portably, we will have to wait for GPU-Z developer W1zzard's take on this.
> Also there is new version of GPU-Z 2.35. Try that one. If that also fails, then I've exhausted all my options.


Thank you Rei for your help.
(I already tried 2.35.0 with the same results)


----------



## Naki (Nov 8, 2020)

Rei said:


> Unfortunately, I've no more idea on how to fix this issue without seeing your setup myself.
> Other than I dunno why you just couldn't run GPU-Z portably, we will have to wait for GPU-Z developer W1zzard's take on this.
> Also there is new version of GPU-Z 2.35. Try that one. If that also fails, then I've exhausted all my options.


Use Teamviewer maybe?  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/
It is (mostly) free. 

Unsure about TeamViewer on WinXP, however - I think they recently fully dropped support of that old OS.
So, it has to be an older version of TeamViewer on both sides for any connection to WinXP to work -- usually, this will mean using a virtual machine to install older TeamViewer version into.

OR maybe use AnyDesk, I think they still support WinXP:








						Remote Desktop Software for Windows – AnyDesk
					

Download AnyDesk for Windows for free and access, control and administrate all your devices when working remotely.




					anydesk.com


----------



## uchon (Nov 10, 2020)

Naki said:


> Use Teamviewer maybe?  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/
> It is (mostly) free.
> 
> Unsure about TeamViewer on WinXP, however - I think they recently fully dropped support of that old OS.
> ...



I think I will wait for W1zzard and if that will not happen soon ( know he is busy and doesn't owe me anything, and congratulation to him on his new house), I will have to uninstall GPU-Z from my other computers and find another Utility that installs and works on all systems.
Anyway Thank you all for your help and kindness so far.
And I hope I didn't offend anyone (If so then I apologize)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2020)

I finally found some time to look into this. Indeed the problem is with InnoSetup, which dropped support for Windows XP with version 6.

https://jrsoftware.org/isdl.php
https://stackoverflow.com/questions...indows-xp-gives-not-a-valid-win32-application

Adding a second installer, which supports Windows XP is too complicated, especially given the tiny install base. I think I'll just disable the installer options on XP. You can still start GPU-Z directly, or copy the EXE to any folder and create a shortcut manually


----------



## uchon (Nov 19, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> I finally found some time to look into this. Indeed the problem is with InnoSetup, which dropped support for Windows XP with version 6.
> 
> https://jrsoftware.org/isdl.php
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions...indows-xp-gives-not-a-valid-win32-application
> ...


Hi W1zzard.
First I want to congratulate you on your new home.
And I also want to thank you for answering me.
Since I am new here do I understand correctly that you are the one (or one of the programmers) who wrote GPU-Z? If so, you have my gratitude for that also.
I understand your answer, but would like if you could answer me another question regarding InnoSetup6 (if you can of course):
CPU-Z and YoutubeDownloader are also InnoSetup based installers and I don't have a problem installing their latest versions. Could it be that they use earlier versions of InnoSetup or that they use more common functions in the installer that are still working on XP (though definitely not supported)? (And this by no means is a complaint or anything of a sort toward you or GPU-Z. It is only for knowledge)
And again thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 19, 2020)

uchon said:


> do I understand correctly that you are the one (or one of the programmers) who wrote GPU-Z?


Correct



uchon said:


> If so, you have my gratitude for that also


Much appreciated, thank you 



uchon said:


> CPU-Z and YoutubeDownloader are also InnoSetup based installers and I don't have a problem installing their latest versions. Could it be that they use earlier versions of InnoSetup or that they use more common functions in the installer that are still working on XP (though definitely not supported)?


I wasn't aware of that, and yes, that is possible, probably the one way these work


----------



## Naki (Nov 19, 2020)

@uchon -- He is the One.  
(As in "The Matrix" movies.)


----------



## uchon (Nov 20, 2020)

Naki said:


> @uchon -- He is the One.
> (As in "The Matrix" movies.)






W1zzard said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> Much appreciated, thank you
> ...


Thank you again for all your work and effort.



W1zzard said:


> I finally found some time to look into this. Indeed the problem is with InnoSetup, which dropped support for Windows XP with version 6.
> 
> https://jrsoftware.org/isdl.php
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions...indows-xp-gives-not-a-valid-win32-application
> ...


Another small help please:
How do I mark this answer as "The Answer", and close the thread?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2020)

uchon said:


> How do I mark this answer as "The Answer", and close the thread?


No need, just stop posting. Thank you for your feedback, I will check around for options on Windows XP


----------

